#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-01
<ianorlyn> gsilva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/LXTerminal/Customising has broken pictures
<gsilva> ianorlyn, probably. I'm completely unaware of what rafaellaguna was able to publish to the manual before
<gsilva> OH
<gsilva> sorry
<gsilva> that
<gsilva> http://phillw.net/lxt-1.png does not exist
<ianorlyn> yeah I think it might need some updated screenshots
<gsilva> Yeah, we could use the opportunity to give it a fresh look, indeed
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-03
<gsilva> wxl, did you send that message to LXLE? Do you got an answer?
<wxl> gsilva: not yet, but soon
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-05
<ianorlyn> wxl I see a notice of duplicate seed in the build logs for alternates as a warning
<ianorlyn> oh does that just mean it is set to be included in the image twice
<wxl> ianorlyn: could you send that to gilir?
<ianorlyn> wxl actually it is in all the builds
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-07
<ianorlyn> !info qpdfview wily
<ubot93> qpdfview (source: qpdfview): tabbed document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.14-1 (wily), package size 358 kB, installed size 1278 kB
<Unit193> (FWIW, in this channel wily is default.)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-06-06
<pilne> 1) ty for the updated way to test lxqt with ubuntu. 2) would running "regular" lubuntu as a daily driver help me test lubuntu-lxqt better in any ways?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-10
<lyn-next> I have a lubuntu next in a live session on real hardware
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> Me too!
<lyn-next> tsimonq2, what should I report a bug against if not connnected to ethernet it takes 5 minutes to boot because it cannot raise network interfaces
<tsimonq2> lyn-next: Well it's just the fact that we literally have no network manager installed by defauly.
<tsimonq2> *default
<lyn-next> yeah
<tsimonq2> In fact, I was *just* playing with that. :)
<lyn-next> not even ifconfig
<lyn-next> lxqt-runner is working :D
<lyn-next> I will copy/paste this line with qlipper.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: The most recent respin of Lubuntu Next should have network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<My> Hello
<lubot> <wxl23> Allah is not doing, lxqt-runner is doing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, LOL
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl23, .____.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> CoC!
<lubot> <wxl23> Corrosion of Conformity?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> No. Code of conduct. No take about religion! Only sex.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .____.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you support 18.04 lxqt version?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> who do this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> there is developers who support testers ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Testers on 18.10. ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And testers on the LXDE 18.04 and 16.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu 18.04 lxqt doe's not include  LXDE 18.04?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LXQt in any version but 18.10 is unsupported.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> they are not interconnected?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know what you mean.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it's so hard
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LXDE in 18.04 and before is supported. LXQt in 18.10 and later is supported. That's it.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I can delete the 18.04 lxqt. and forget about it for a few years, until the next lts
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ok
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-05
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> hello folks
<wxl> howdy
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> all good thanks
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I was trying Lubuntu 18.04 on a Dell Latitude E6400 and I observed that fan spins a lot all the time and battery lasts only 1h as opposed to the usual 5h with 17.10
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> any clue?
<wxl> i wouldn't consider that a development related question. you should go to the main support channel
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Sorry
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Can you pass me the link please?
<wxl> the #lubuntu link here https://lubuntu.me/links/
<wxl> at the top left
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Oh, so this is why I didn't find a Telegram group for the support, it doesn't exist 😭
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Thanks anyway
<wxl> you can always use matrix! or just use the mailing list
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> will do thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-06
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thoughts on bug 1775201?
<ubot93> Bug 1775201 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Please add xserver-xorg-input-synaptics to Lubuntu" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775201
<lynorian> tsimonq2, I have written documentation telling people how to use synclient for some things so I can agree and if you have a dodgy touchpad that false clicks synclient touchpadoff is a godsend
<lubot> <Schyken> Hmm, yeah it seems pretty important
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 I agree
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-08
<lubot> <Sergio_Security> What's the name of the screenshot app in lxde like kscreenshot in kde?
<wxl[m]> @Sergio_Security this is not a support channel but scrot
<lubot> <Sergio_Security> @wxl[m], Thanks
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING44fbdfec7e8e: Configure with triplet-prefixed version of pkg-config.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING44fbdfec7e8e
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-10
<lubot> <Jyoti> Hi! Will be possible to upgrade from Lubuntu 18.04 to Lubuntu 18.10 on october?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jyoti, No.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not yet, at least.
<lubot> <Jyoti> Ok. Yes, it will be too diferent .Thanks
<lubot> <Jyoti> No need to waste your time doing the upgrade possible. A fresh install will be easier and you have many other things to solve.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-03
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker there's no reason to make it any fancier, really], Yeah. I was just kidding. Lite.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Is the plan to have the same bootloader theme for both EFI and BIOS?^^], I have tested it on efi system. Not for BIOS. I will create a BIOS vm and check once.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I guess efi ones are easy to theme. BIOS, I don't have much idea.
<wxl> 2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 3
<lynorian> 4?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 5!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, what's JFDI?
<lynorian> Just F* Do it 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ahh! Noice!
<wxl> https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.9-is-out/
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.9-is-out/], Thanks for posting that. My bouncer dropped off this morning apparently.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Themes would be cool
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Dark themes always welcome
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 lugito appears to be down
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24bf69e3778a: Add keyboard shortcut to close] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24bf69e3778a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL12ec03e3c79b: Add noblenote rename note] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL12ec03e3c79b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b132363807b: Add menu way to hide nick sidebar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b132363807b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL649f1680af66: Add user-directories screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL649f1680af66
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [wxl @tsimonq2 lugito appears to be down], No it doesn't ;P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe29331809d32: Fix wording on copying a link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe29331809d32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL35256e9bab84: Start highlight settings tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL35256e9bab84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda3c863825ed: fix indent and use correct words] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda3c863825ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1194
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL88fb5d217bef: Fix styling of End key] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL88fb5d217bef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0f396daca9f: Add skanlite defaults prefrecnes button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0f396daca9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL479b262a3049: Add install bootloader on for manual partitioning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL479b262a3049
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f98ed695c6d: remove redundant phrase] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f98ed695c6d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc79309052cea: Add escape key to exit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc79309052cea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84242e0c7681: Add summary of chat color tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84242e0c7681
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL974179392da7: Add search through man pages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL974179392da7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T83: fix archiver] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf1da787630b3: Add change menu button for muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf1da787630b3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd4b77655a398: Add detailed list view and more playlist view modes for vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd4b77655a398
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1206
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3f5c5dd99992: Add escape key to quit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3f5c5dd99992
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2b03b21d65f: Add more folder navigation for pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2b03b21d65f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALebf2c43abb0f: Style screensaver menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALebf2c43abb0f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING5d2a1fd47982: Remove patches] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING5d2a1fd47982
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6398d5584b34: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6398d5584b34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe83cc973c98f: Add per screensaver settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe83cc973c98f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL507f137854cb: Add quassel input widget screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL507f137854cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5a039f53e5c: Add Explanation of MBR for creating new partition table] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5a039f53e5c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL31e2f2d7ea7c: Add obconf-windows screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL31e2f2d7ea7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a2a89555b60: Add default apps screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a2a89555b60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4a09a510b1d: Add version to QtPass] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4a09a510b1d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40d68193b9b3: Add list and picture flow view in playlist view mode] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40d68193b9b3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL605e3f8b7b67: Add Quassel chat nick list screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL605e3f8b7b67
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5dc9f1203367: remove double space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5dc9f1203367
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf26f4d6f43e0: Add Skanlite name and filetype default save] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf26f4d6f43e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92ad144937d6: Add open folder in new window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92ad144937d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0cbc7f4d955e: Add escape key to quit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0cbc7f4d955e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2943b1d836ee: Add screensaver fade in out screen blanking] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2943b1d836ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL857227424364: Add escape key to close window effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL857227424364
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbd6b419d072b: Add how to switch disc on entire disc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbd6b419d072b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd62efe701b05: Start skanlite customization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd62efe701b05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc385eecb689b: Add keyboard shortcut to quit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc385eecb689b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1207
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1196
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d573504b464: Add how to start compton just once] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d573504b464
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL12bda80094a0: Style cylcle after field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL12bda80094a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe11e46691d77: Add Skanlite specific scanner options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe11e46691d77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7a87b880f2fa: Add toggling entire menu in qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7a87b880f2fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc115883cff8f: Move screenshot with text that it goes with] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc115883cff8f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c31c81425ea: Add checkboxes for highlights] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c31c81425ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa29afe3d65e3: Add install manual partitioning screenshot and minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa29afe3d65e3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc4c6939cd7a5: Add GPT button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc4c6939cd7a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc43c1be81573: Add escape to close shortcut keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc43c1be81573
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe012e7ecd08c: Add save quality slider and checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe012e7ecd08c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL808d17a540f8: Add escape key to close runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL808d17a540f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL619c0000260d: Add keyboard shortcut to quit muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL619c0000260d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13df6a99a125: Add escape key to close locale] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13df6a99a125
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb5fe5788e46: generalizing for all releases and not 18.10-specific; needs new screenshots] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb5fe5788e46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b76a7f42860: Fix labels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b76a7f42860
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa47d73e9f62b: Add escape key to close] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa47d73e9f62b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe87cd10ea23b: Fix default menu shortcut after it changed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe87cd10ea23b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42216a075a88: Fix heading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42216a075a88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb733045a5abd: Add size field to manual partitioning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb733045a5abd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58983982aa29: Add Remove button to quassel highlights] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58983982aa29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40c3ed36d1ca: Add item margin fields] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40c3ed36d1ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c415e556d4c: Add lock checkbox to icon margins] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c415e556d4c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL123706ca501b: Start QtPass stub] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL123706ca501b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6784f90097af: Add escape key to quit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6784f90097af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL97d9e1bc7f99: Add searchbar for noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL97d9e1bc7f99
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf232cf1fb5f0: Add change icon button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf232cf1fb5f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6170ed26a1b4: Add quit with escape key] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6170ed26a1b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7bb20fd205fc: Add touchpad settings tab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7bb20fd205fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa43ce9a69acf: Fix trig button captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa43ce9a69acf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL72b9a395bd73: Add save first scan only] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL72b9a395bd73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe67a4b4f321: Add qtpass to outline] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe67a4b4f321
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbbc5c8ec8bd5: Add open in terminal via right click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbbc5c8ec8bd5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0345d0f66eba: Add how to restart daemon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0345d0f66eba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae3d67d35c36: Add turn off automatic cropping] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae3d67d35c36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3344b62e4fb8: Add how to blank screen now] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3344b62e4fb8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL27261af27baa: Add save every time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL27261af27baa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0e255e73c999: Add close keyboard and mouse from escape key] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0e255e73c999
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5f8a30ddbc42: Add mount point] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5f8a30ddbc42
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83493550ea19: Add Skanlite preview res] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83493550ea19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c18963edb09: Add window management menu ways for to get to move and resize] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c18963edb09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b43b6423e9f: Add QtPass how to launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b43b6423e9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL832713f69072: Style create and mount point in manual partitioning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL832713f69072
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89b6cf464ea1: Add Escape key to exit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89b6cf464ea1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9b10d9e2a37: Add manual partitioning partition size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9b10d9e2a37
<kc2bez> We missed you lugito :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good, wxl I added an issue upstream for T48 nm-tray icons  https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/39
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which is in T69 SRU @tsimonq2
<lynorian_> tent of usn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [which is in T69 SRU @tsimonq2], ack
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you have some contact with palinek, let him know.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ts
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-update-notifier/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> does xdg has some option to only copy some icons for users in sudo group?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (with icons I mean .desktop)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [does xdg has some option to only copy some icons for users in sudo group?], No, that would have to be on the LXQt level
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 also, I have ready the repository for update notifier], ok, added to the todo list
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey wxl, you checked the github link on T30?
<wxl> @HMollerCl i'd suggest screenshots on that nm-tray upstream issue. actually, if you can get a pic of what you'd LIKE to see over a variety of backgrounds, that would be interesting
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: yes, but I want to be on bare metal so the icons are the wifi ones.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker haven't looked but will
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker haven't looked but will], Let me know if you want me to change anything.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c8dfca80dc7: Add auto spell check] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c8dfca80dc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL914bca4ee420: Add selecting spell checking languge] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL914bca4ee420
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb7e085d7e50c: Add undo typing in quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb7e085d7e50c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd255dcbbe83b: Add Redo to Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd255dcbbe83b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1208
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb97617a29458: Add Quassel clear input] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb97617a29458
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfac1be1cf8db: Add start of hide join/parts/quits] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfac1be1cf8db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63970c28dc5c: Add hiding only joins] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63970c28dc5c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9df5a0878800: Add how to hide people leaving channels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9df5a0878800
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e6b07fc5401: Add hiding name changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e6b07fc5401
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b82b5583638: Add hiding topic changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b82b5583638
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl i'd suggest screenshots on that nm-tray upstream issue. actuall …], I added the screenshots, it would be good if you and/or @tsimonq2 could make some lobby
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/39
<lubot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller might be useful for you https://phabricator.kde.org/T9376
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1148764/lubuntu-19-04-why-dont-drawing-tools-work-in-lximage-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [https://askubuntu.com/questions/1148764/lubuntu-19-04-why-dont-drawing-tools-wor …], I didn't knew that you could draw with it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> funny thing, you can see what you draw when zoom is NOT 100%
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/tsdG3vQ.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez can you see what you draw when zoom is 100%?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> }
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was trying to figure out what zoom level I am at.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> press the 1
<lubot> <kc2bez> It actually removes the arrows and stuff but it did draw on it. I will attach it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/A9Difec.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> I couldn't see what I was drawing.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hm
<lubot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk [@DarinMiller might be useful for you https://phabricator.kde.org/T9376], Thanks Rik. I will see what I can do to assist.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what is the best way to test this https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/compare/icon_symbolic ? clone repo and then donwload (how) this cahnges and apply them? or there is a way to download with the canges applied? wxl @tsimonq2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is the commit https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/commit/ecbe243339cc4a89dbaf3c37362cd0d963e0a22d
<wxl> @HMollerCl grab the patch, run it through packaging, build it, isntall
<wxl> if it doesn't work for some reason (i think unlikely), you could always grab master and compile it
<lubot> <aptghetto> You can apply the patch on the ci/unstable branch
<lubot> <aptghetto> And jenkins will build it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I will have to wait 1 day for jenkins? We also are a bit behind, in lubuntu we are in 0.4.1 and upstream stabel is 0.4.2
<wxl> that but more likely than not the patches are applicable
<lubot> <aptghetto> No, jenkins starts the job after the push
<lubot> <kc2bez> And rebuilds twice a day.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I will try it in my system first compiling it, just in case, don't want to broke something
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [ok, I will try it in my system first compiling it, just in case, don't want to b …], https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<lubot> <kc2bez> Probably want to set lintian flags too right? I don't think that guide goes over that if I remember correctly.
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^ the keygen part doesn't work either. Note the FIXME section.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how can I add that commit to my local copy? or create a patch of it?
<wxl> the packaging example covers it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Probably want to set lintian flags too right? I don't think that guide goes over …], Off the top of my head, it's in the Debian wiki
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> the packaging example covers it], I found hot to do it with "git log" but that works when it is already merged
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ind thsi case it isn't
<wxl> use git diff
<wxl> (like in the example)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, I thought it won't work if it wasn'rt merged
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least with wired connect
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I wil test tonight with wifi in my home
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf22c8ac9e07d: Add hiding mode changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf22c8ac9e07d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6be856cbc98: Specify easy ways to scroll] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6be856cbc98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb7db9ed275a: Add hide day changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb7db9ed275a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: another thing I don't understando of lxqt-themes. look at the printer (preferences->printer), skanlite and screnschot (images) icons with the default lubuntu-arc lxqt-theme. Now change to system theme. look at those icons again. Why they change?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in all the themes beside system those icons are the same
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b883ed2fc3c: Add note on midnight] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b883ed2fc3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14757206600b: Start spell checking prefrences for Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14757206600b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92f26ebc6e68: Add spellcheck checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92f26ebc6e68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd038a19def93: Add/Remove words from custom dictionaries] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd038a19def93
<wxl> well i guess we didn't have a meeting XD
<wxl> oh wait it's wednesday
<wxl> phew getting ahead of myself
<wxl> @HMollerCl i have no clue. to be fair, i don't really have a good eye for these things. i tend to put up with a lot of visual quirks that drive people crazy. i just don't look for these things. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa58d4277528f: Add backlog fetching settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa58d4277528f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50de86cc866f: Add other way to get to notification settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50de86cc866f
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> phew getting ahead of myself], I am all messed up here too. I had to work on Sunday so my week is off by a day.
<wxl> ew sorry to hear that
<lubot> <kc2bez> I get an extra day next week so I guess it all works out.
<wxl> yeah i guess
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-06
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 in sid tehre is already nm-tray 0.4.2, why we are behind with 0.4.1?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://packages.debian.org/sid/nm-tray
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1209
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa414aff7f2d2: Add example on how to change theme field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa414aff7f2d2
<guiverc> i think I just made a boo-boo, where should lximage-qt bugs go (upstream)?
<guiverc> :)  I think i'm okay  (filed upstream on lxqt ; i'm wondering if it should be filed on lximage-qt elsewhere on github etc) - yell at me if I screwed up though (so I learn)
<lubot> <kc2bez> lximage-qt is part of LXQt so they should be able to sort it out.
<lubot> <kc2bez> If not they will let you know.
<guiverc> merci/danke/thanks kc2bez :)
<lubot> <aptghetto> chris It is a good bug report, great work.
<guiverc> :) aptghetto, if only they were all like it!
<lubot> <aptghetto> But maybe there is another bug hidden in your report. The output of `lxqt-about` shows Qt in version 5.11.3, but as far as I know, we should have Qt in version 5.12.2 in 19.10
<guiverc> aptghetto:  i got that from this (my primary) system, but it reports the same on today's daily 
<lubot> <aptghetto> I see the same output on my 19.10
<lubot> <aptghetto> But `dpkg -l | grep '5.11.3'` doesn't find any package
<lubot> <aptghetto> Unfortunately I don't have time this month to dig deeper into this
<lubot> <acheronuk> It was built with Qt 5.11.3
<lubot> * acheronuk wonders if its daft enough to report that way?
<lubot> <acheronuk> ok. it uses qversion(), so should return the runtime Qt version
<lubot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 691x487) https://i.imgur.com/dwbigXb.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> does someone has a look at this https://forum.lxqt.org/t/offline-remotely-changing-trust-of-desktop-file/756 it's beyond my understanding, but I remember the problems we have with trus in our live-version for the installer.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Metadata needs to be set to trusted not trust. We carry a patch to conform to the Ubuntu standard.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe you could add a commento to that discussion.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> chris where did you put the bug for lximage-qt? I didn't found it here https://github.com/lxqt/lximage-qt/issues
<apt-ghetto> @HMollerCL https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1720
<ubot93> Issue 1720 in lxqt/lxqt "lximage-qt drawings not always visible" [Open]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!1
<lubot> * HMollerCl wondering what PR means (I really don't think is Public Relations)
<lubot> <kc2bez> pull request
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <kc2bez> If I get a chance later I will try to come up with a constructive comment to the metadata discussion.
<wxl> @HMollerCl that's a good question about us being behind debian on nm-tray. do explain to all of us briefly how this works, @tsimonq2 (without using any links)
<wxl> rif
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [/me wondering what PR means (I really don't think is Public Relations)], Public relations departments are fun tho.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks wxl
<wxl> what did i do, @kc2bez? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> You made a reply on the LXQt forum. I had a plan to do that this evening. I like your wording better than what was running through my mind.
<wxl> ah, cool :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf1acbd2dbe9: Add Sddm configuration to save in non-home requires root reminder] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf1acbd2dbe9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL052e49d8b3f7: Add note saying hiding messages may result in confusion or talking to empty…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL052e49d8b3f7
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the meeting is now or in 1 hour?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [the meeting is now or in 1 hour?], Three mins
<tsimonq2> !standup
<ubot93> @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call!
<tsimonq2> Hi!
<tsimonq2> Who's here?
<lynorian> I am here
<kc2bez> o/
<lynorian> \o
<tsimonq2> I'll go first.
<tsimonq2> I've been really out of the loop because of crazy school stuff.
<tsimonq2> I'm back as of today-ish, Monday for sure.
<tsimonq2> Next week from Thursday (13th) to Sunday (16th) I'll be in Charlotte, NC for SELF
<tsimonq2> Today I started something from a discussion I had at LFNW, which is mirroring all of our repos on Launchpad as well.
<tsimonq2> I created https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-code and a corresponding team to track that.
<tsimonq2> I couldn't do ~lubuntu-dev directly because now that it's an uploading team, Lugito can't be in there.
<lynorian> including the manual
<tsimonq2> Right, I'm still manually importing everything.
<tsimonq2> I'm catching up; if anyone sees something I should look at really soon, let me know.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o/
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, gonrats to apt-ghetto for becoming a Lubuntu Member!
<tsimonq2> *congrats
<lynorian> more mirrors is good in my opinion 
<tsimonq2> lynorian: For sure.
<tsimonq2> Oh, and one more thing.
<kc2bez> \o/
<kc2bez> Congrats
<lubot> <HMollerCl> congrats @aptghetto
<tsimonq2> The TB decided today that ~lubuntu-dev (and other flavor uploading teams) have to expire at least every six months.
<tsimonq2> That only applies to wxl though, so XD
<lynorian> but has the automated renewal process at least
<tsimonq2> That's about it for me. The last few weeks I've been torturing myself by running RHEL 8 on my machine, but since I've been relying a LOT on my Lubuntu VM, I plan on fully reinstalling.
<tsimonq2> I'm playing with Ansible, it's fun.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Yeah.
<tsimonq2> Currently the Lubuntu Members process is manual.
<tsimonq2> In order to renew Lubuntu Membership, we have to just spot check you to make sure you're still active.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, that's about it for me. As I become more active again, I'll start pre-prepping this.
<tsimonq2> I think lynorian got here next?
<lynorian> ok I added many more things to the manual
<lynorian> How to start the compton compositor just once 
<lynorian> Added more screenshots to the session settings
<lynorian> I added screen blanking fade time to xscreensaver
<lynorian> added more toolbar customization to muon
<lynorian> added keyboard shortcuts to quit most of the prefrences
<lynorian> added customization section to scanlite
<lynorian> also in appendix C for how to search through man pages
<lynorian> How to spell check in quassel
<lynorian> hiding join/parts/quits in quassel
<lynorian> clarified more on changing themese and background images for sddm configuration
<lynorian> that is it for me
<tsimonq2> Thanks for your work, lynorian!
<tsimonq2> kc2bez?
<kc2bez> Work life has been dragging me down a bit
<kc2bez> That and activities for my kids
<tsimonq2> Ah, understandable :)
<kc2bez> good news sports for the kids has ended and I have some time off from work early next week
<kc2bez> I plan to devote some time
<kc2bez> question
<kc2bez> bug 1829805
<ubot93> Bug 1829805 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Eoan Daily Image fails to boot after install on KVM" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829805
<tsimonq2> (Moving to Telegram in about a minute, since class stats in 10 minutes.)
<kc2bez> has anyone else had a chance to look at it?
<tsimonq2> Ooh, is that a Linux bug?
<tsimonq2> Niiice.
<kc2bez> err or not
<tsimonq2> I can't reproduce it here for sure, because I use my Lubuntu VM constantly.
<kc2bez> needs to be a frsh install
<kc2bez> fresh
<tsimonq2> ahh
<tsimonq2> I'll take a look this weekend.
<kc2bez> ok every install I have tried has failed
<kc2bez> even on hardware
<kc2bez> that is pretty much from me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Keep up the good work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on the taskbar icon of nm-tray, today palinek merged the solution
<lubot> <HMollerCl> since we are behind sid, I don't know how should we proceed on packaging it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [since we are behind sid, I don't know how should we proceed on packaging it.], Merge from Sid and then include the patch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, will try to do that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can write some docs for that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not everyone can visualize it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on update-notifier, it's on phab repositories waiting to be packaged.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet
<kc2bez> Awesome Hans!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I just found out that there is a problem with autostart for userda that are not sudo, because pop-up wil pop and if they click upgrade will ask for sudo, so, need to fix that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I don't know how to hanlde it because i think xdg can't discriminate that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and finally on task 29, I added info of pyhton3-networkmanager in case someone want's to code it. But I still believe that the short term solution  should be to use nm-connection-editor disabling nm-applet.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's on my side.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Native nm-tray connection editor: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29
<lubot> <tsimonq2> aha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [and finally on task 29, I added info of pyhton3-networkmanager in case someone w …], Would you be able to figure out a solution in which we would be able to trigger the GNOME config while still using the Qt panel applet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I believe it could be possible
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, that should be easy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok. Please play with it and report back if you get the chance :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anything else
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *else?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, that's it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet, thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does anyone else want to go?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If not, I'd be curious to see if anyone knows how Discourse has been going
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I haven't done a lot with it in the last week or two
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it is going well. Wxl is very on top of it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I read everything after he replies :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ttyl
<wxl> very on top of it except for this meeting
<wxl> i'm here, though
<wxl> my recent stuff:
<wxl>    * Added information from the old GRUB theme task to the new one https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1196
<wxl>    * Made a task to fix our archiver, specifically around DND https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1196
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] fix archiver: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83
<wxl> also made a comment, mostly for posterity's sake, about the metadata::trust(ed) business on the lxqt forum https://forum.lxqt.org/t/offline-remotely-changing-trust-of-desktop-file/756/34?u=wxl
<wxl> oh we don't have chris in the factoid
<lubot> <kc2bez> He filed an upstream bug for lximage-qt
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call!
<wxl> ugh oh yeah it takes a while to get to ubot93
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for using gnome coneection editor, we need to change this config file https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/nm-tray/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/patches/generalize-terminal-for-edits.patch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my only problem now is how to disable nm-applet from autostart.
<wxl> isn't there a .desktop file option for that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes it is in the network-manager-gnome package, but I don't know how to blacklist it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mena, only the .desktop
<wxl> this might be helpful https://specifications.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I understand that, the thing is that then we would need to build our own network-manager-gnome modifying the nm-applet.desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (which will be in autostart)
<wxl> maybe one in lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> that goes to home
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I don't get it. network-manager-gnome puts nm-applet-desktop in /etc/xdg/autostart how can that be removed or modfied with lubuntu-default-settings?
<wxl> it can't but ones in $HOME take precedence
<wxl> i.e. there could be two, but the one in $HOME would win
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so we had to had a dummy nm-applet.desktop in $HOME
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with Hidden=true that works
<wxl> does that remove it from the menu? do we care?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no it doesn't
<wxl> cool
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Actually that's exactly the way it is done when you disable autostart manually
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> !standup], Dude, we did that already :)
<wxl> you didn't read the context before it, dorko
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<wxl> there, fixed
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Dude, we did that already :)], But he has so much fun with it. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-07
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All mirrored to Launchpad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl  https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-update-notifier
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did that too
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a7b0b0bb5a6: Add Discconect button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a7b0b0bb5a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae6c2dacee64: Add quassel connect button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae6c2dacee64
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I got the grub theme ready and up on GitHub. Did anyone check it yet? I added the link to it in T30
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, about the issue that mate was facing, as wxl mentioned in the task, Can anyone test the theme on a small display? I checked it in vm, it works fine in every resolution.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Here is the link to theme for convenience: … https://github.com/ramansarda2000/lubuntu-grub-theme
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL233860405fe9: Start shortcut settings for Quassel IRC] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL233860405fe9
<wxl> want to see how bad development is in lxde? consider their latest releases (not a whole suite, just a few apps) https://blog.lxde.org/2019/03/23/lxpanel-0-10-0-and-some-others/ and note if you look at the git log, changes go as far back as 2017!!!!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe2f8a0bb2082: Add change Quassel keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe2f8a0bb2082
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa667731dd135: Add buttons on bottom of Quassel keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa667731dd135
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06f58b169d05: Add highlight prefrences tab screenshot to quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06f58b169d05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6e9c16b2bdcb: Add quassel shortcut keys screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6e9c16b2bdcb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5bb9d6f6085: Actually add the shortcut key screenshot to the manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5bb9d6f6085
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbd08b393804b: Add Quassel spellecheck screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbd08b393804b
<wxl> @kc2bez thanks for adding the bug watch on that lximage-qt issue. i wanted to show chris how to do that, though.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh I am sorry about that.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I didn't know.
<wxl> it's ok. i can't complain :)
<lubot> <lynorian> what lximage-qt issue
<lubot> <kc2bez> Bug 1831847
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lximage-qt/+bug/1831847
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL96ed8621f3ba: Add fallback icon theme menu for Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL96ed8621f3ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0c2bf009414: Add Quassel toggle brakcets around names] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0c2bf009414
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL96fb76ce6fd3: Make switching way easier to understand] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL96fb76ce6fd3
<gobi> join
<gobi> help
<lubot> DARK Devil was added by: DARK Devil
<lubot> <DARK Devil> Helo everyone
<lubot> <acheronuk> Daily ISO builds are broken for all flavours :/
<lubot> <DARK Devil> @acheronuk  i need ur help
<lubot> <DARK Devil> To solve installation error
<lubot> <acheronuk> I'm not a lubuntu-dev, but go ahead … Also be aware that the support links @ https://lubuntu.me/links/ might be better for user help
<lubot> <DARK Devil> @acheronuk [I'm not a lubuntu-dev, but go ahead … Also be aware that the support links @ http …], Thank you soo much sir
<wxl> TIL the Freedesktop standard is to include namespaces in the desktop files, i.e. you should have $XDG_DATA_DIRS/applications/vendor-app.desktop or $XDG_DATA_DIRS/applications/vendor/app.desktop https://specifications.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apc.html
<wxl> well it's not the standard, i guess, but they encourage it ("please")
<lubot> <HMollerCl> seed is still only in launchpad? @tsimonq2
<wxl> afaik that's true @HMollerCl. check the clone addy
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes it says launchad, It doesn't let me clone...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, it's my username
<wxl> @HMollerCl i can understand not being able to push but it seems really weird that you can't clone. you should be able to clone ANYTHING unless it's private
<wxl> oh yeah you do have to have launchpad set up right XD
<wxl> i think i have info about that in the tutorial
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have clone things from launchpad before, never had this problem
<wxl> bizarre
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WwM9VKJxwj/
<wxl> what version of git are you on? ≥ 2.3?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git version 2.20.1
<wxl> ok so you can do this to get verbose output: `GIT_SSH_COMMAND="ssh -v" git clone 'ssh://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu'`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ssh-rsa match
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why does it bothers with my login?
<wxl> i can confirm that i can clone it. furthermore, the only policies set by phabricator are to whom the repo is visible, editable, and pushable.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe de url in phab is wrong
<wxl> it's not, at least looking at it and comparing it to the actual source and i just successfully used
<wxl> here's LP: https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu
<wxl> here's phab: 'ssh://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu'
<wxl> on phab they say to use git clone git+ssh://USERNAME@git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu
<wxl> the git+ssh is interesting, but as i've done just ssh, it's clearly not necessary
<wxl> i don't have anything particularly special in my .ssh/config except that for git.launchpad.net, i specify User and IdentityFile
<wxl> (e.g. key)
<wxl> nothing special in .gitconfig
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but in launchpad my username is isn the url git clone git+ssh://hmollercl@git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and that worked
<wxl> wait you had to physically change the URI you used?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> No I used the one that launchpad gave me. The error was using the one that phab gave me
<wxl> that's weird. why did it work for me?
<wxl> what version of ssh do you have?
<wxl> `ssh -V`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe because my username in launchpad is hmollercl but but in my laptop is hmoller
<wxl> like i said, i specify User in my .ssh/config
<lubot> <HMollerCl> OpenSSH_7.9p1 Ubuntu-10, OpenSSL 1.1.1b  26 Feb 2019
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa, I put it in .gitconfig
<wxl> if all you've ever done with LP is clone based on a URL you copied from LP, then it would make sense. it's specified in those. it's not in phab
<wxl> ssh will default to using $USER if not explicitly told otherwise
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks for your help
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now, how can I update nm-tray for the one that's in sid?
<wxl> i'm not *100%* sure about that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://packages.debian.org/sid/nm-tray
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and what does the watch file does? because it points to github, not to sid https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/nm-tray/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/watch
<wxl> so there's this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<wxl> we essentially inherit packaging from debian, which is why we have the upstream watch
<wxl> btw ssh -G shows the configuration and exits. cool.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> -G ??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not in my case
<wxl> e.g. ssh -G git.launchpad.net
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok
<wxl> anyone want to make a commit to `git`? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/editing-program-menu/82
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-09
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does anyone know Greek?
<lubot> <kc2bez> No. Sorry
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can barely English
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<apt-ghetto> Maybe someone in the support channel
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [Does anyone know Greek?], Just sounds like Greek to me....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know that they use other letters
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [Just 'sounds like Greek' to me....], 😆
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 watching the video now. Noticed they downloaded the iso from the wrong site.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :((
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING973fb83019f0: merge with debian and release to eoan] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING973fb83019f0
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-01
<tsimonq2> Morning everyone.
<tsimonq2> My goal today for the first few hours is to get FIX ME to 0.
<tsimonq2> Upgrading the main Jenkins box.
<tsimonq2> node-2 container done as well
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> 👍
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> morning peeps
<tsimonq2> Hey
<tsimonq2> All Jenkins plugins updated. Jenkins itself is updating now as well.
<tsimonq2> We're now on Jenkins 2.238.
<tsimonq2> Lintian is on 2.77.1, debhelper is on 13.
<tsimonq2> I'll admit, Jenkins now looks a LOT cleaner.
<tsimonq2> The nightly has been failing for two nights in a row.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I lugito is out to lunch @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Yeah, it seems like it.
<tsimonq2> teward: Logging via the systemd unit does not work.
<tsimonq2> As in, the log files that are specified in the unit are empty.
<teward> tsimonq2: that's a SystemD change yes.  We should make it log to journal
<teward> then we can access it with journalctl
<teward> and journald
<tsimonq2> teward: Could you please work on that?
<teward> that's a recent SystemD thing i noticed
<teward> yeh i'll add it to my already long list of things
<tsimonq2> Meanwhile, trying a nightly yet again.
<tsimonq2> If it still doesn't work after simply restarting the service, we might have a problem, heh.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, no. Oof.
<tsimonq2> requests.exceptions.ConnectionError: HTTPSConnectionPool(host='ci.lubuntu.me', port=443): Max retries exceeded with url: /api/python?tree=jobs%5Bname%2Ccolor%2Curl%5D (Caused by NewConnectionError('<urllib3.connection.VerifiedHTTPSConnection object at 0x7f5ee9983240>: Failed to establish a new connection: [Errno -2] Name or service not known',))
<teward> that's a DNS problem i can fix
<teward> give me some time
<teward> lugito is down btw for now
 * tsimonq2 hotpatches to hosts in the meantime
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> If you're already in there then I won't touch anything.
<tsimonq2> Go for it.
<teward> ye
<tsimonq2> teward: When Lugito is back up, please call it.
<tsimonq2> Er...
 * tsimonq2 switches terminology from $dayjob...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3545
<teward> lol
<tsimonq2> Ping, please. That's the word. :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2e97965bb9b8: Remove fixes from before_bootloader_context] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2e97965bb9b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3548
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa4008aa20810: Blacklist dvd.list file from unpack] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa4008aa20810
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS565bb030376f: Add new shellprocess for fixing audio perms] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS565bb030376f
<Eickmeyer> I think it's back.
<tsimonq2> Is it though? :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa4d3a3547ca3: Update changelog, upload to groovy] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa4d3a3547ca3
<teward> ye it's back
<Eickmeyer> I dunno, maybe a glitch in the matrix?
<Eickmeyer> Haha, lugito go brrrrrrr
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<tsimonq2> YES
<teward> tsimonq2: on the command line as root in the lugito container: sudo journalctl -u lugito.service --since "2020-06-01 11:03:00" -f
<tsimonq2> "Nooooo you can't just trigger a nightly in the middle of the day!!11111"
<teward> you'll see the stuff since it popped online
<tsimonq2> "Hahaha, Lugito go brrrrrrrrrr"
<lubot> <kc2bez> I miss my spammy friend.
<tsimonq2> teward: Oh, nice.
<teward> it's nifty to search for a time specific window on systemtime
<teward> ye
<tsimonq2> ye
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf31486cd0761: Update firefox version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf31486cd0761
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a8ca8ee04a3: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a8ca8ee04a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3547
<teward> tsimonq2: i put an /etc/hosts entry i'll fix it on the LXD-wide DNS when i'm less busy
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3546
<teward> BUT it is indeed working and logging to the journal
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/614/
<teward> um you have a broken code btw simon
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS3aacab9db367: Darken sidebar to match new version of materia-kde] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS3aacab9db367
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3550
<tsimonq2> teward: ack
<lubot> <teward001> tsimonq2: I did dump you the error traceback in your telegram :P
<tsimonq2> That poorly-formatted one?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I got it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] Leok (Leó Kolbeinsson) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3551
<lubot> <teward001> not my fault Telegram does preformatted text bad
<lubot> <teward001> but at least we have the logs now :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T166: Metrics and Progress Reporting] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166
<tsimonq2> teward: Feedback please: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Metrics and Progress Reporting: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166
<tsimonq2> I just updated Phab, and it includes this nifty new feature: https://secure.phabricator.com/phame/post/view/777/quick_look_suggesting_edits_with_inline_comments/
<tsimonq2> If you use Phab diffs, check that out ^
<tsimonq2> I'm going to take a short break to let that nightly settle down.
<tsimonq2> Now that we're on the newest debhelper and Lintian, we might see some new unstable jobs, but they're going to be accurate.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I'm going to take a short break to let that nightly settle down.], this explains the lag
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<tsimonq2> I also manually turned on node-2.
<tsimonq2> As always, we're really just waiting for the LP publisher.
<tsimonq2> That's why we see a bunch of updates at once.
<lubot> <teward001> tsimonq2: well... i'm not sure why you need a DB to hold the metrics.  Unless you're looking for stats over time, but we'd have to dig deeper into the specific stats you wan tto determine a DB structure.
<lubot> <teward001> I'd say use a PostgreSQL db if you need complex interlinking for stats
<lubot> <teward001> which you probably will
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [tsimonq2: well... i'm not sure why you need a DB to hold the metrics.  Unless yo …], Right, stats over time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [I'd say use a PostgreSQL db if you need complex interlinking for stats], So let's have this conversation. I've never architected something that needs a DB before
<lubot> <teward001> i'm just giving my basic details atm
<lubot> <teward001> right now i'm busy :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> If you use Phab diffs, check that out ^], Oh, that seems nice.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/511/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/512/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/365/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/484/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/279/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/498/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/457/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/512/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/484/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/498/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/365/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/279/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/457/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/42/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/513/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3561
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/485/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/366/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/458/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/274/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/274/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/513/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/485/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/498/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/499/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/366/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/458/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/513/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/459/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/459/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/500/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/500/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/514/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/275/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/275/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe6d22653c7e: Fix tense] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe6d22653c7e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9aaaac89fff9: Fix tense] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9aaaac89fff9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL313de3476cc0: Fix tense] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL313de3476cc0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6906576314f: Fix middle click back] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6906576314f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL00d756151e4e: Fix middle click back] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL00d756151e4e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6aaa7f8268bf: Fix middle click back] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6aaa7f8268bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/514/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/44/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> This is for Ubuntu Cinnamon Remix
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntucinnamon/comments/gv4hau/installing_fails_with_custom_lvm_on_luks/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> A post was found to be having a similar problem and meant to be working on calamares. I wonder if this is an issue with lubuntu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0028ee3bd195: Update Downloads window paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0028ee3bd195
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d66c983bc89: Update firefox tab operation and  menubar paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d66c983bc89
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-03
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [A post was found to be having a similar problem and meant to be working on calam …], lvm is sort of a no go. https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen++lvm
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [https://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntucinnamon/comments/gv4hau/installing_fails_with_cu …], This issue in particular highlights LVM and LUKS https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1128
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/39/
<tsimonq2> I ran a nightly again after I disabled proposed.
<tsimonq2> Some of the jobs might be running again.
<tsimonq2> Er, passing. :)
<tsimonq2> The nightly did start when the queues were completely empty too, so combined with decreased publisher load, this should definitely be one of the quicker ones.
<tsimonq2> The sooner we can get all jobs passing, the sooner 0.15 gets in the archive, btw!
<tsimonq2> That's something I've been trying to work on, but additional help would absolutely be appreciated.
<tsimonq2> Once this nightly is done, I'll start a doc with the issues and triage them.
<tsimonq2> If there are common issues, I'll probably fix all of one type at the same time.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I have been trying to follow the action. Work has had me busy. I noticed a couple of things I need to fix in cala settings. Hopefully can focus on helping you a bit after that.
<tsimonq2> Thanks. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/515/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/515/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/501/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/276/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/276/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/460/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/460/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/501/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/45/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i haven't tested grrovy, does we have lxqt-archiver in it?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/517/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/517/
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't think in the seed last time I checked
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/461/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/517/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/518/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/502/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/518/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/461/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/502/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/318/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/518/
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> I'll be around for the next few hours.
<tsimonq2> My goal today is really to just reduce the number of non-passing jobs.
<tsimonq2> I'm going to start by getting a count of all of those that need fixing.
<tsimonq2> Then, I'll triage them in a Markdown doc and paste the link here.
<tsimonq2> Should be relatively easy to get through.
<tsimonq2> 66
<tsimonq2> 20 failing, 46 unstable.
<tsimonq2> That's not *horrible*.
<tsimonq2> Especially because that's only 17 packages.
<tsimonq2> Here's the set I have:
<tsimonq2> {'libsysstat', 'qtermwidget', 'libqtxdg', 'lxqt-globalkeys', 'lxqt-about', 'qps', 'lxqt-qtplugin', 'lxqt-archiver', 'pcmanfm-qt', 'sddm', 'lxqt-notificationd', 'lxqt-openssh-askpass', 'lxqt-powermanagement', 'libfm-qt', 'nm-tray', 'lximage-qt', 'qterminal'}
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI12de78635b93: Suppress package-has-long-file-name, since our (somewhat) absurdly long version…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI12de78635b93
<tsimonq2> That should reduce the unstable list by a bit. I'll manually re-trigger specific ones if that's the only reason it's unstable.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd88f26d2ac40: Fix desktop file version for groovy.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd88f26d2ac40
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS6513905ecf84: Add dependencies for LUKS and slideshow.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS6513905ecf84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2b451b0c03f8: Upload to groovy.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2b451b0c03f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING2ffb20597345: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING2ffb20597345
<kc2bez> tsimonq2: What do you need me to work on?
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-about/ Downstream Projects
<tsimonq2> Confirm that you also see this:
<tsimonq2> W: lxqt-about-l10n: package-relation-with-self breaks: lxqt-about-l10n (<< 0.14.0)
<tsimonq2> Use the Lintian docs to tell you what that means and fix it in ci/stable.
<kc2bez> ok
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING3941df2165af: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING3941df2165af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/288/
<tsimonq2> ^ why did lp_check pass? O_o
<tsimonq2> There's a race condition somewhere, yayyyyy.
<tsimonq2> My favorite.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING353cb1ae26af: Drop unecessary breaks: lxqt-about-l10n.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING353cb1ae26af
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Merger job started, thanks.
<kc2bez> cool
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: qps next? https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_qps/
<kc2bez> I will give it go
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/browse/master/ci/lp_check.py$106
<tsimonq2> Such race, very wow.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGINGa3620b3a9477: Add libkf5windowsystem-dev to build depends.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGINGa3620b3a9477
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGINGf9577ccade96: Remove tab characters in copyright.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGINGf9577ccade96
<lubot> <teward001> tsimonq2: you.
<lubot> <teward001> i must get your info on how yo uset up the automated test/install/build tasks you have CI run
<lubot> <teward001> and the PPA upload bits
<lubot> <teward001> for my own needs/uses
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/42/
<tsimonq2> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4084
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/502/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/288/
<tsimonq2> Down to 15:
<tsimonq2> {'lxqt-qtplugin', 'qtermwidget', 'lxqt-globalkeys', 'libsysstat', 'lxqt-about', 'pcmanfm-qt', 'qps', 'lxqt-powermanagement', 'nm-tray', 'lximage-qt', 'libqtxdg', 'libfm-qt', 'qterminal', 'sddm', 'lxqt-archiver'}
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/277/
<tsimonq2> Here, have this nifty output:
<tsimonq2> Total jobs failing: 53
<tsimonq2> Total packages failing: 15
<tsimonq2> Packages which are failing: lxqt-qtplugin qtermwidget lxqt-globalkeys libsysstat lxqt-about pcmanfm-qt qps lxqt-powermanagement nm-tray lximage-qt libqtxdg libfm-qt qterminal sddm lxqt-archiver 
<tsimonq2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3QnRk6xDzq/
<tsimonq2> I'm not formalizing that anywhere or commenting it because that's base code to put into the metrics db.
<tsimonq2> Er, the DBMS.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/503/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGINGe82e02f9cb9c: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGINGe82e02f9cb9c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/278/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_qps/505/
<tsimonq2> wtf
<lubot> <kc2bez> gah
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> rigbht
<tsimonq2> I was like, I didn't touch that. :)
<tsimonq2> Any chance you could fix?
<lubot> <kc2bez> no I did
<tsimonq2> oh?
<lubot> <kc2bez> erm maybe I broke it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGbe1f2e914fb7: Bump libfm-qt{6,7}.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGbe1f2e914fb7
<lubot> <kc2bez> Suggestions on how to fix that merger job @tsimonq2 ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGac41f3a96b85: Update the last dependency of libfm-qt6.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGac41f3a96b85
<tsimonq2> ^ that should do something to unstick packages.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Manually go through the merge I'd say.
<tsimonq2> Just don't make it --ff-only.
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/browse/master/templates/merger.xml$57
<tsimonq2> tl;dr checkout ubuntu/groovy, ci/stable, and ci/unstable locally and then manually git merge ubuntu/groovy -> ci/stable -> ci/unstable
<tsimonq2> Then push all three once all merge conflicts are resolved.
<tsimonq2> Does that make sense?
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok. I will hit it in the morning when I am back at the keys.
<tsimonq2> Sounds good, thanks Dan.
<tsimonq2> If that's the only thing left, I'll JFDI.
<tsimonq2> That is, if I get that far tonight. ;)
<tsimonq2> (It's certainly possible.)
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok
<lubot> <kc2bez> thanks
<tsimonq2> ofc
<tsimonq2> I'd really really really like to land 0.15.0 tonight.
<tsimonq2> If I can't, then oh well, especially since I'm insisting all four of each package's jobs are green before I upload to the CI Train.
<tsimonq2> But it's a goal.
<tsimonq2> guiverc, wxl, @Leokolb: Hey, once LXQt migrates, could I get some testing on the Groovy daily? Target is this weekend at the latest, and I'll ping again when it's ready.
<guiverc> ack tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> @lynorian: ^ feel free to install ppa:lubuntu-ci/stable-ci on a test machine and hunt for new features to include in the 20.10 docs. We should have release notes in each package's CHANGELOG file on GitHub.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Thanks!
<tsimonq2> Anyone want some low-hanging fruit? https://github.com/lxqt/libqtxdg/issues/209
<ubot93> Issue 209 in lxqt/libqtxdg "Add manpage" [Open]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING198fbb40e46d: Update binary-without-manpage overrides.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING198fbb40e46d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/279/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/279/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/42/
<tsimonq2> That was me.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING720c275156cb: Fix possible-unindented-list-in-extended-description.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING720c275156cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/43/
<tsimonq2> Me again.
<tsimonq2> Should be the last ABORTED batch for this package.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING6e1248a23d43: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING6e1248a23d43
<tsimonq2> I did a local build for stable groovy and that passed just fine. That's all that matters IMO.
<tsimonq2> (No Lintian warnings *or* errors.)
<tsimonq2> $ choo_choo() { dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/4084 ../$@; }
<tsimonq2> $ choo_choo compton-conf_0.15.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<tsimonq2> I see this as an absolute win.
<tsimonq2> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING730862ae56dc: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING730862ae56dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/54/
<tsimonq2> Cool.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING3bfb3c51bdf0: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING3bfb3c51bdf0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGINGe1ba8199fdf0: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGINGe1ba8199fdf0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGf3856e62df0a: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGf3856e62df0a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING1844ef0ba3ad: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING1844ef0ba3ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55dbb3920784: Fix Spacing on PPA] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55dbb3920784
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGf742be6a17c0: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGf742be6a17c0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING54b50f5152de: Remove obsolete patches from debian/patches/.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING54b50f5152de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING70bbac5c9281: Bump to 0.15.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING70bbac5c9281
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGa56d40dc0ae5: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGa56d40dc0ae5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd006c33cd455: Fix spaces] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd006c33cd455
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING57854a4f5d62: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING57854a4f5d62
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING79be5e9f19d9: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING79be5e9f19d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING0fe13fc93641: Lubuntuify.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING0fe13fc93641
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING2288adc18ae9: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING2288adc18ae9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGING637dd20c3256: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING637dd20c3256
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_qps/506/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGce2e26bf88ef: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGce2e26bf88ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING75b24b86be1d: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING75b24b86be1d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/57/
<tsimonq2> Currently fixing symbols on riscv64. Yes, the only arch we don't build for on CI failed.
<tsimonq2> Luckily LocutusOfBorg gave me the idea of creating a riscv64 schroot locally, since I can do that apparently with newer qemu.
<tsimonq2> It's very slow, but it does the job.
<tsimonq2> To clarify, symbols fu'bared for libfm-qt.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise yeah, things are mostly under control.
<tsimonq2> So, that doesn't do the job apparently, and my eyes are bleeding (not really) from looking at symbols too long.
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4084/+packages has my current progress. I've been following https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/wiki/Building-from-source#generalbuild-order and https://notes.lubuntu.me/_gs2sNGKS9Kni5i7AzEytw?edit# has more verbose details.
<tsimonq2> If someone (@aptghetto, wxl, kc2bez, etc.) wants to look at the libfm-qt FTBFS on riscv64 to try to give it a shot, just commit something to ubuntu/groovy and I can upload. Unfortunately I'll have to manually review your changes closely, because the upload history is copied into the archive, and there is literally no way to test changes.
<tsimonq2> My gut feeling is that any MISSING symbols that aren't optional need to be blacklisted on riscv64.
<tsimonq2> Or, some of those MISSING symbols need to be marked as optional.
<tsimonq2> Cross-ref other build logs (e.g. ppc64el) to see if they're also MISSING there.
<tsimonq2> Just remember to c++filt your symbols.
<tsimonq2> If that makes no sense, here's a walkthrough...
<tsimonq2> + _ZNSt6vectorIN2Fm8FilePathESaIS1_EEC1ERKS3_@Base 0.15.1-0ubuntu1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/293/
<tsimonq2> Run "c++filt _ZNSt6vectorIN2Fm8FilePathESaIS1_EEC1ERKS3_"
<tsimonq2> You'd get std::vector<Fm::FilePath, std::allocator<Fm::FilePath> >::vector(std::vector<Fm::FilePath, std::allocator<Fm::FilePath> > const&)
<tsimonq2> Then the line becomes ` (c++)"std::vector<Fm::FilePath, std::allocator<Fm::FilePath> >::vector(std::vector<Fm::FilePath, std::allocator<Fm::FilePath> > const&)@Base" 0.15.1`
<tsimonq2> If anyone has any questions, let me know. Otherwise, see you all tomorrow.
<tsimonq2> (Before I go, I'm manually triggering the nightly that I put a stop to earlier. We might see more packages passing. Might. In the meantime, enjoy the spam. :) )
<tsimonq2> teward: FWIW, if there's general consensus on uploading a package to the aforementioned CI Train PPA (+2 from ~lubuntu-dev give or take), since you're in ~ubuntu-core-dev, feel free to push new changes. Just make sure to tag it in the packaging repository once it's accepted to the PPA.
<tsimonq2> I hope to be around but lately life has been throwing me curveballs.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGING47564af619b1: Add version for libkf5windowsystem-dev depend.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGING47564af619b1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGINGd70e3f796a01: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGINGd70e3f796a01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_qps/508/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/461/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/519/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/519/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/462/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just became stable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/82/
<lubot> <kc2bez> nice ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/520/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/521/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl23 @tsimonq2 @lynorian how is it snap manual going on? I was ŧhinking maybe the other option is to have our own repo.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean ppa
<simonquigley> I hate netsplits so much.
<simonquigley> Now I have to spend the next two hours reorganizing my irssi config again. Just spectacular.
<tsimonq2> That should do, for now.
<tsimonq2> Total jobs failing: 24
<tsimonq2> Total packages failing: 8
<tsimonq2> Packages which are failing: lxqt-archiver lximage-qt nm-tray sddm qterminal lxqt-qtplugin pcmanfm-qt lxqt-powermanagement 
<tsimonq2> WOW.
<tsimonq2> NICE.
<tsimonq2> Oh, and LocutusOfBorg went and fixed libfm-qt while I was sleeping. <3
<lubot> <teward001> tsimonq2: I need you to give me a rundown of how you set up those jobs.  Specifically getting the various build chroots working.  Please.  (Otherwise I'm jsut going to clone and steal the Lubuntu CI for examples xD)
<tsimonq2> @teward001: Want the rundown sync or async? If you want the former, call me (you should have my number, if not, Telegram).
<lubot> <teward001> async is fine, i don't have the cycles atm to devote to synchronous rundown.
<tsimonq2> fair
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> (continued in PM)
<tsimonq2> Oh yeah, the remaining packages are pretty easy.
<tsimonq2> e.g. lxqt-qtplugin was waiting on a new libfm-qt which has been published for hours... :P
<kc2bez> I should be able to help further tonight tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Thanks kc2bez 
<tsimonq2> Jenkins is going to be rebooting soon to fix a security vulnerability.
<tsimonq2> No further jobs will be ran until it reboots.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/66/
<tsimonq2> That's me.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING19d5b222af84: Refresh symbol files for riscv64] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING19d5b222af84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING1c4205883dbe: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING1c4205883dbe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGb080161e9bc6: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGb080161e9bc6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING9478fca7bf3c: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING9478fca7bf3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING925840a4a75d: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING925840a4a75d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING8380cbbf1c1c: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING8380cbbf1c1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING6199a14cecfa: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING6199a14cecfa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGa96291458c96: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGa96291458c96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING6c8d582486e3: Update copyright.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING6c8d582486e3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING1c34441e177b: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING1c34441e177b
<lubot> <lynorian> I got stuck on the snap of the manual  though
<lubot> <lynorian> @HMollerCl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where did you get stuck?
<lubot> <lynorian> source of the manual is not updating on the snap
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING31bbcecc2a82: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING31bbcecc2a82
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [source of the manual is not updating on the snap], Maybe try contacting popey?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING9cec4fda34af: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING9cec4fda34af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGa3306e935d79: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGa3306e935d79
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGING9ecd348b0a9a: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGING9ecd348b0a9a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGINGb63172324a18: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGINGb63172324a18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING3a3733c9d631: Upload to Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING3a3733c9d631
<tsimonq2> That should be all of the packages then.
<tsimonq2> I'll continue to poke builds but that should also be most of the CI builds passing as well.
<kc2bez> \o/
<tsimonq2> Slow LP publisher is slow.
<kc2bez> seems faster than last night though
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4084/+packages\
<tsimonq2> I'm going to take a break.
<tsimonq2> Can someone poke depwait packages once the publisher actually decides to work? :P
<kc2bez> I am still at work :-(
<tsimonq2> darn
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> I can poke things when I get back, no worries.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-powermanagement/506/
<tsimonq2> wtf
<tsimonq2> bad
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I'm full of work now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGaa93c774d4ae: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGaa93c774d4ae
<tsimonq2> It's okay.
<tsimonq2> I'm starting to see the publisher go. Yay. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-powermanagement/507/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin SUCCESS: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin SUCCESS: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin SUCCESS: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin SUCCESS: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_qps/509/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGING0fcb8b1b631e: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGING0fcb8b1b631e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_qps/510/
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 not sure if you noticed liblxqt got a point release to 0.15.1
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: ack
<kc2bez> cool
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAf7b050ff222f: Overhaul of config file formatting.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAf7b050ff222f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/296/
<kc2bez> I call fake news on that ^ There isn't even a log, I am guessing LP had a burp.
<lubot> <teward001> kc2bez: someone with PPA access could hit retry
<lubot> <teward001> unless the error was chroot failure
<lubot> <kc2bez> The other archs are still running. I will see what they do.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA444dc0565bdc: Remove _unstable and _stable suffixes left over from special-casing.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA444dc0565bdc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA0889b5755684: Give the merger job a parent.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA0889b5755684
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA8f7719366834: stable, not stable.conf] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA8f7719366834
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c1ff68e0269: Remove latexmk from dependenices as pdf is not being built in snap] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c1ff68e0269
<Eickmeyer> @kc2bez: Just noticed you added keyutils, which made a menu show-up in Ubuntu Studio after install. Looks like I'll have to remove that post-install as it interferes with stuff native to Plasma.
<Eickmeyer> Er, maybe not, but something is showing up that wasn't there before.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa84e6f2513ba: Add removal of dvd.list back to scripts] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa84e6f2513ba
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-05
<kc2bez> Eickmeyer: It was likely installed on the system already but one of the remixes was having issues with LUKS without it. I didn't totally reinvent the wheel either, I followed debian a bit https://salsa.debian.org/live-team/calamares-settings-debian-packaging/-/blob/master/debian/control
<Eickmeyer> Interesting.
<kc2bez> If it really is an issue I can look at removing.
<Eickmeyer> I'm going to roll with it for now and see what happens. I just fixed a bug I had previously fixed (love it when that happens) in the Studio configs, so we'll see what happens.
<kc2bez> I didn't touch those (or at least I didn't intentionally).
<kc2bez> Apologies for the trouble.
<Eickmeyer> You didn't, the fix I had previously (blacklisting the file) didn't work.
<Eickmeyer> So now I'm checking for if it exists.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 0.15 landed
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [0.15 landed], Fantastic work Simon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :) you too!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> amazing! good/hard work!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a team effort :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In the meantime, I have some prototype code at home which refactors the nightly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Makes it about 6-10x faster and allows for different config files
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This puts me really close to starting Qt 6 nightlies
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And then we can build LXQt against it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then once there's an actual release of Qt 6, we can work with Debian Qt/KDE to get it in Debian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/523/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/523/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/523/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/523/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/524/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/524/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/44/
<Eickmeyer[m]> Hmmmm... Anybody notice that if you're using luks encryption that it asks for the password before Plymouth loads?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/525/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/525/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/46/
<guiverc> Eickmeyer[m], I assumed that (encryption key first) was to give less detail away (ie. plymouth/lubuntu info not yet seen) but I know nothing about it
<Eickmeyer> guiverc: Yeah, the issue is that it doesn't give a prompt box and visual feedback (****) without Plymouth. I've actually had emails that people expect that.
<guiverc> I can imagine end-users would like it...  I've opted (i guess) to see it as a security-feature :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Well, it's not really. Plymouth is part of initramd which is required to load prior to mounting anything.
<guiverc> I didn't say it was a good security feature... it's less easily giving out details :)
<lubot> <aptghetto> @Eickmeyer[m] [<Eickmeyer[m]> Hmmmm... Anybody notice that if you're using luks encryption that …], Yes, that is normal and expected. … Calamares encrypts /boot and the LUKS container is unlocked twice. … With Grub, where you have to enter the passphrase and later with a keyfile. … Currently, Calamares does not support FDE with an u
<lubot> nencrypted /boot partition.
<Eickmeyer> @aptghetto That's not good. I've been sent emails about that, people want that graphical prompt in Plymouth.
<Eickmeyer> Anaconda (Fedora), YaST (OpenSUSE), and Ubiquity support it. This needs to be fixed.
<Eickmeyer> I mean, it's not a complete deal breaker, but it's less than ideal.
<lubot> <aptghetto> There is an upstream bug, but no one is working on it.
<Eickmeyer> I just commented on it. https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1311#issuecomment-639260847
<ubot93> Issue 1311 in calamares/calamares "Add an option to not encrypt /boot" [Open]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/620/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^ expected
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> i have a little question about language-selector-gnome, seems like lubuntu has dropped this due gtk?
<lotuspsychje> so is the user supposed to install his own language pack himself now
<lotuspsychje> i fixxed things manually on a fresh installed lubuntu 20.04 with check-language-support -l nl and installing the packs
<wxl> Eickmeyer: even though it's not super user friendly it *IS* the more secure option. to not have /boot encrypted is to have non-full disk encryption. 
<Eickmeyer> wxl: I know, but I'm looking out for my users. Either way, looks like they're going to take action and allow it.
<wxl> Eickmeyer: that's not what i read 
<wxl> Eickmeyer: also i think looking out for users would mean looking out for their security first
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Then why does every other installer allow it?
<Eickmeyer> Ubiquity, Anaconda, YaST.... every one except Calamares.
<wxl> Eickmeyer: because they don't consider security a priority
<Eickmeyer> I disagree. I think an unencrypted /boot is completely fine. You're not going to have any sensitive files in there.
<wxl> the keys are there, of course
<Eickmeyer> Uh, no. The keys should be stored in RAM when the user enters it.
<Eickmeyer> I've seriously had complaints about this.
<wxl> not the password
<wxl> start here https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1311#issuecomment-579741764
<ubot93> Issue 1311 in calamares/calamares "Add an option to not encrypt /boot" [Open]
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Read down, I've already commented.
<wxl> i see that, though it doesn't necessarily directly resolve those particular concerns
<Eickmeyer> Ok, then how can we implement a prompt? Grub won't do it, only Plymouth will.
<wxl> even kkofler's comment after it refers to the issue i bring up
<wxl> it's literally a question of choosing to actually do full disk encryption or choosing user friendliness and not encrypting /boot, which is a security risk
<Eickmeyer> I have some very low opinions about kkofler. He's constantly being negative in #fedora-kde and is bitter at Redhat for removing KDE from RHEL. He's a very negative person, and I take everything he says with a grain of salt.
<wxl> i understand your personal feelings about him and can relate, but he's not necessarily wrong in his assertions on this issue because of his lackings in social abilities :)
<Eickmeyer> Also, that's if the EFI partition is /boot. EFI partition should always be /boot/efi. /boot should be a separate partition from EFI.
<Eickmeyer> He didn't address a separate partition option.
<Eickmeyer> Seems as though Chrysostomus seems to agree with me.
<wxl> there's lots of people that agree with the idea
<wxl> *i* agree with the idea
<wxl> but implementing it without compromising security is the problem
<Eickmeyer> This is a situation where I want user friendliness. My target user base isn't going to know what to do when they recieve no prompt for the encryption password.
<wxl> in general, compromising a little security isn't a terrible problem but when you're making someone think they're securing their disk but they're really not getting that, it's a problem
<Eickmeyer> And they'll be further confused when they enter it and don't recieve (***) when they type.
<wxl> that's, honestly, the least of the issues
<wxl> the biggest issue is for non-us keyboard users
<Eickmeyer> Probably, but I guarantee I'll get complaints in October if this happens. People going to Ubuntu Studio are looking for user friendlines.
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1203
<ubot93> Issue 1203 in calamares/calamares "Encryption does not work well with non-QWERTY keyboards" [Open]
<Eickmeyer> And that's a problem that Plymouth solves.
<wxl> it's really nothing a manual can't resolve
<wxl> assuming you don't encrypt /boot, it all works fine
<wxl> but that also makes "full disk encryption" a lie
<wxl> it honestly requires a caveat
<Eickmeyer> Well, technically then, one cannot do "full disk encryption" with UEFI then because the /boot/efi partition must be unencrypted to load the .efi file.
<wxl> i'm the type of person that likes full disk encryption and when i learned all this, it made me rather uncomfortable to know that i actually never had it
<Eickmeyer> I'm OK with partial disk encryption. So long as the sensitive files are encrypted, it's good.
<wxl> *all* of your users are not going to want to encrypt their disk
<Eickmeyer> Right, but I want to avoid the angry "You broke it" emails.
<wxl> and the ones that do may not actually want what you're advocating for
<Eickmeyer> I've already had emails unhappy about the plymouth theme we included in 20.04 since it doesn't properly give a box for the masked password.
<Eickmeyer> I can't imagine what's going to happen when there's not even a prompt.
<wxl> you can make some of the people happy some of the time but you can't make all of the people happy all of the time
<Eickmeyer> I know, I know, but I've been all about improving UX ever since I joined Ubuntu Studio.
<Eickmeyer> From that perspective, this is a regression.
<wxl> and from mine, it's an improvement
<wxl> and again, i'm prone to encrypt my disk
<Eickmeyer> Either way, I might chalk it up to "those wanting to encrypt their disk won't care about the UX as much".
<wxl> you may want to ask for second opinions from your users that actually have interest in encryption
<wxl> i don't think that would be an unreasonable assumption
<wxl> they care (i care) but if security is a priority, there you go
<Eickmeyer> Right, but I think I'd still like the option. We'll see what happens with my comment, it seems to have restarted the conversation.
<wxl> i think it would be nice if they offered the option to not encrypt /boot. it seems relatively simple. i still wouldn't use it, personally, 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI5f198dc77053: Massive cleanup of jobgenerator to allow for more flexible metadata.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI5f198dc77053
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/621/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-admin/501/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-policykit/504/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lximage-qt/506/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_obconf-qt/504/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_liblxqt/510/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_qtermwidget/506/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-session/505/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-globalkeys/510/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-archiver just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-archiver/509/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-openssh-askpass/505/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_compton-conf/502/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-build-tools/502/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-qtplugin/515/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-powermanagement/509/
<tsimonq2> Launching a nightly after deploying that.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_pcmanfm-qt/503/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_screengrab/507/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-themes/501/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-panel/505/
<tsimonq2> Oh...
<tsimonq2> Well...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/43/
<tsimonq2> mmm, that makes sense...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/368/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/368/
<lubot> <kc2bez> It does?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/369/
<tsimonq2> Working on it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I trust you.
<tsimonq2> OHHHHHHHHHHHH
<tsimonq2> One line messup breaks the entire thing.
<tsimonq2> Nice.
<tsimonq2> There we go, I'll push this changeset then.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCId052943e6dce: Yo dawg, I heard you like dict values, so I made your dict value a dict value.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCId052943e6dce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIfc9e24b62bf8: Update templates for updated Jinja substitution variables.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIfc9e24b62bf8
<tsimonq2> ;)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks dawg ;)
<tsimonq2> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIa145c02ddeba: Define new jobs by their config name, not by their job type.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIa145c02ddeba
<tsimonq2> That should be fixed now.
<tsimonq2> Once I fix this timer logic, I'll kick off a nightly.
<tsimonq2> I'm almost there, fwiw.
<tsimonq2> It's off by a little more than a second but that's about the closest I can get for now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIc394b5221bc1: Fix the timer.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIc394b5221bc1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/261/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/261/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/75/
<tsimonq2> That's me.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_sddm/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_sddm/48/
<tsimonq2> Ooo, fun one.
<tsimonq2> Here...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI44d9368d3fff: Don't override cascade if it already exists.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI44d9368d3fff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA4bb53fa7cfea: Manually override cascade for SDDM.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA4bb53fa7cfea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA51dc85a9742d: Add ubuntu/focal to the default merger cascade.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA51dc85a9742d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/624/
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2 forgot a simicolon or did a 20 GOTO 20.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI5b70b9b93df0: Add cascade to the optional fields so if we manually override it there isn't a…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI5b70b9b93df0
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> No, actually I forgot to update the field list.
<Eickmeyer> Ohhhhh... XD
<tsimonq2> Now it should be fine.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/625/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_libfm-qt/538/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_libfm-qt/539/
<tsimonq2> ^ that is a valid failure.
<tsimonq2> Unfortunately my time today is limited.
<tsimonq2> However, before I go I'll paste a CI report in here.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/46/
<tsimonq2> not this again
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> makes sense
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/295/
<tsimonq2> Total jobs failing: 16
<tsimonq2> Total packages failing: 5
<tsimonq2> Packages which are failing: calamares sddm libfm-qt lxqt-powermanagement qterminal 
<tsimonq2> SDDM is just failing because of Lintian problems.
<tsimonq2> (Well, it's Unstable.)
<tsimonq2> All of the rest are actual failures.
<tsimonq2> https://ci.lubuntu.me/ <-- take a look and fix packages if you have time.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Why did cala start failing?
<tsimonq2> I think it's a transient failure.
<tsimonq2> I'll paste the report here again when I get back from work. The nightly should be done by then.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will keep my eyes open.
<tsimonq2> merger_libfm-qt is definitely some fun low-hanging fruit. I enabled merges from ubuntu/focal -> ubuntu/groovy -> etc.
<tsimonq2> Just in case we need to do SRUs.
<tsimonq2> At some point in the next several days I'll be making a Backports branch for Focal.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Cool
<tsimonq2> I *think* the way I'm going to do that is ubuntu/focal -> ubuntu/groovy -> backports/focal -> ci/stable -> ci/unstable.
<tsimonq2> Actually, hold on, it's a one line change and I can have CI create it for me.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAf68e2499b8f3: Add the backports/focal branch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAf68e2499b8f3
<tsimonq2> There.
<tsimonq2> There's a solid chance we'll see quite a few duplicate builds.
<tsimonq2> Bad builds could get spammy.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_libfm-qt/540/
<tsimonq2> And nice, I see backports/focal now.
<tsimonq2> That was easy.
<lubot> <kc2bez> nice
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/46/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't get what this mean : …  + git merge --ff-only ubuntu/focal … fatal: Not possible to fast-forward, aborting. … Build step 'Execute shell' marked build as failure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_libfm-qt/539/console
<tsimonq2> Basically what it's saying is, when you're on the ubuntu/groovy branch, you can't merge ubuntu/focal into ubuntu/groovy using the fast-forward merge strategy.
<tsimonq2> This means it needs to be done manually.
<tsimonq2> I don't trust CI to do it for itself, so when a merger job fails we need to fix that ourselves.
<tsimonq2> Locally you can do that but don't specify --ff-only.
<tsimonq2> Then Git can pick whatever merge strategy it thinks is suitable.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i didn't knew there existed different merge strategies
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/295/
<tsimonq2> https://git-scm.com/docs/git-merge#_fast_forward_merge and on
<tsimonq2> Yeah, it's interesting.
<tsimonq2> Git can do all kinds of wonderful things.
<lubot> <kc2bez> tl;Dr git merge will tell you where the merge errors are.
<tsimonq2> Right.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/46/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> interesting
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/261/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/69/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/370/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/490/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/490/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/526/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/296/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> filelight is amazing, maybe we could include it?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> anyone got a tutorial or a document somewhere of how to play with schemas/gschemas and learn about them, and actually create one?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> looking for forking a mate software. seeing if anyone here'd know
<lubot> <rs2009> @ItzSwirlz [anyone got a tutorial or a document somewhere of how to play with schemas/gschem …], You might want to take a look at this folder: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Thanks man
<lubot> <rs2009> no worries 🙂
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> yeah that'll pretty much do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who has commit access and wants to help make CI better?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Phoronix News: Phoronix … [Fedora 33 Looking To Use Swap On zRAM By Default With systemd's zram-generator](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Fedora-33-Swap-On-zRAM-Proposal) … Some Fedora spins have already made use of swap on zRAM for serving as a compressed RAM drive while with Fedora Workstation 33 th
<lubot> ey are looking to make use of zRAM by default...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's really interesting
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Who has commit access and wants to help make CI better?], I planned to give CI a look shortly. I haven't had a chance yet today.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I planned to give CI a look shortly. I haven't had a chance yet today.], Could you tell me if the CI Metadata as-is makes sense?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will give it a look.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And if so, could you copy stable.conf to stable_backports.conf and make it only build for focal?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I will give it a look.], Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [And if so, could you copy stable.conf to stable_backports.conf and make it only …], And remove SDDM and Calamares.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Will do. I should be at the keys in about 10 or so.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And oh yeah, you're going to have to create a new PPA to put backports...
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [And oh yeah, you're going to have to create a new PPA to put backports...], That is probably the place I should start :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go ahead and create one under ~lubuntu-ci
<lubot> <tsimonq2> stable-backports-ci-proposed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In the name of bus factor I'll let you figure the rest out :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [Go ahead and create one under ~lubuntu-ci], Actual backports uploads will be manual
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thank *you*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey @The_LoudSpeaker I have some reading for you XD … http://www.avabodh.com/cin/cin.html
<The_LoudSpeaker> Bhaiya I know C
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oooh this is the translation into assembly.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Useful for OSdev stuff. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<kc2bez> Great. Telegram seems to be non-functional. 
<RikMills> same here
<kc2bez> Anywho. tsimonq2 if you happen to read this message over here I don't seem to have push access to ci-metadata
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 phab says I don't have push access. I thought I did but I guess not.
<kc2bez> or that 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Got it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Taken care of @kc2bez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Trigger jobgenerator after you push that please
<lubot> <kc2bez> done
<lubot> <kc2bez> well running
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> hmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh that failure is just wonderful
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you think you can figure it out, by all means
<lubot> <kc2bez> do I need to create the view in Jenkins?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, the tooling should do that already
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is what I thought
<lubot> <kc2bez> didn't seem to though
<lubot> <kc2bez> or did it. hmm let me run it again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Linux Mint dumps Ubuntu Snap … https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-mint-dumps-ubuntu-snap/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Makes me wonder if having the manual in a snap is a good option. There are people that hate snaps
<lubot> <RikMills> If you removed everything that someone 'hates', you would have a zero byte empty ISO
<lubot> <kc2bez> There are pros and cons to everything. Some people hate snaps, some people hate ppas, etc. etc.  You will never satisfy everyone. Our prime motivation shouldn't be to stop the haters from hating but to deliver a good product. Snapped manual allows for continual updates after delivery.
<lubot> <lynorian> @RikMills [If you removed everything that someone 'hates', you would have a zero byte empty …], that too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I agree that's a good idea to make it auto updatable, and that we cannot make everyone happy, it's just that maybe is other option, like having our own ppa
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Reminder to Dan and @tsimonq2 that Lubuntu will be today’s talk at BDLL
<lubot> <kc2bez> Gotcha
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-07
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez did you talk about lubuntu already? I've heard like 30minutes from the mint snap post.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes. We started the show with that. We are in the second hour with more general discussion.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian this might be helpful with the creation of snap of manual: https://ubuntu.com/blog/fabrica-your-self-hosted-snap-factory
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Yes. We started the show with that. We are in the second hour with more general …], Looking at it now, I've heard this gimp issue when copy/pasting. Maybe is qlipper?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I haven't tested it myself. It might be though.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Worth a test for sure.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL989926f8279b: Update lxqt-sudo version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL989926f8279b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL93f15bea12b0: update power management version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL93f15bea12b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe2866f7a3a89: Add missing comma] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe2866f7a3a89
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a1de361d7e3: Update pcmanfm-qt version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a1de361d7e3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL787d78785d7d: Update appearance version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL787d78785d7d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0de8dd4f097a: Update lxqt-panel version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0de8dd4f097a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d60c8f00312: Update monitor_settings version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d60c8f00312
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd344d28b0c06: Update locale version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd344d28b0c06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae7dff0ce158: Update keyboard and mouse version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae7dff0ce158
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbad83823974b: make script executable] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbad83823974b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL462311d89444: update date and time version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL462311d89444
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL667ceba1402c: Update users and groups version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL667ceba1402c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0312d064b91: Update sesssion settings version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0312d064b91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b2f78aa69fa: Update desktop notifications version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b2f78aa69fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL287b06ee8e7f: Update brightness version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL287b06ee8e7f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdee3e2b07896: Update window effects version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdee3e2b07896
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43c699cca95d: Update openbox_settings version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43c699cca95d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA4736bda62ce9: Add stable backports config file.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA4736bda62ce9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAd9d732e576c7: Add stable backports as active.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAd9d732e576c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL70b057542708: Update shortcut_keys version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL70b057542708
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a7371e626d7: Update desktop version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a7371e626d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd41fb618d33a: Update file associatioons version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd41fb618d33a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb081bb25a51b: Update LXQt configuration center version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb081bb25a51b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/631/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Worth a test for sure.], On the updated, our does a "apt dist-upgrade", gtk one does only "apt upgrade" that might be the issue
<tsimonq2> $ ./copy-package -y --from ubuntu --from-suite groovy --to ppa:lubuntu-ci/ubuntu/custom-prod-packages --to-suite focal lintian
<tsimonq2> Copy candidates:
<tsimonq2>         lintian 2.80.0 in groovy
<tsimonq2> Candidate copy target: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/custom-prod-packages
<tsimonq2> 1 copy requested.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIf32f5dcea342: Ensure that the actual config name is in the new view name.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIf32f5dcea342
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/632/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIfec50ac98250: Don't add a conditional, just add the job.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIfec50ac98250
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI89ca7bdef019: Stop hardcoding PPA names in.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI89ca7bdef019
<tsimonq2> @RikMills: All of the CI hardcodes are now gone.
<kc2bez> tsimonq2: In https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/browse/master/ci/jobgenerator.py$229 should that be server.create_view
<kc2bez> ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/633/
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: How do you mean?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_libfm-qt/542/
<kc2bez> nvm
<tsimonq2> Okay. :)
<kc2bez> I am just not familiar with the jenkins api
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [<reply to image>], And, the config files are now more flexible.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: It's all good. There is no documentation. At all.
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/pycontribs/jenkinsapi/tree/master/jenkinsapi
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGc448ea0a2f0f: Merge branch 'ubuntu/focal' into ubuntu/groovy] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGc448ea0a2f0f
<tsimonq2> Nightly started, manually launching node-2.
<tsimonq2> We're going to see some transient lag.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/265/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_libfm-qt/543/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/53/
<tsimonq2> Ouchhhhhhh.
<tsimonq2> Well.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/299/
<tsimonq2> Oh, I thought I saw merger jobs failing.
<tsimonq2> I'll wait until the transient lag has been lifted.
<tsimonq2> That's probably why it's so bad.
<kc2bez> looks like the merger job went ok for libfm
<tsimonq2> Right, but I'm really confused why it otherwise FUBAR'ed
<tsimonq2> I'm getting 504s trying to access it so unless teward feels the need to kick it really really hard, I'll give it a few.
<kc2bez> I got a timeout so I am not sure
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> I am seeing a bunch of PPA builds being kicked off so it's not all failures.
<teward> 504 is bad mmhmm
<teward> @tsimonq2: learn to use tickets ;)
<teward> I’ll look
<teward> Lemme get coffeeplz
<tsimonq2> teward: I don't have the time to go through that learning curve because IRC/Telegram/Email pings seem to be equally effective. :P
<lubot> <teward001> heh
<lubot> <teward001> *hard-reboots the VM*
<tsimonq2> We're going to see backports jobs failing all over the place since it's going through the initial bootstrap.
<tsimonq2> I know I
<tsimonq2> 've been using the word a lot, but consider them fairly transient.
<tsimonq2> @teward001: I didn't know it takes 5 mins to reboot a VM lol.
 * tsimonq2 fires shots at teward for Reasons
<tsimonq2> Also, I want my $10.
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> I won that bet fair and square.
<lubot> <teward001> well
<lubot> <teward001> jenkins didn't start
<lubot> <teward001> so i powered it off
<lubot> <teward001> and then powered it on 'cold'
<lubot> <teward001> and now it's coming up
<lubot> <teward001> when a reboot doesn't fix it you have to hard fix it
<kc2bez> Just get a bigger hammer.
<tsimonq2> Looks fun.
<tsimonq2>   https://github.com/lxqt/qps/releases/download/2.1.0/qps-2.1.0.tar.xz failed: 429 too many requests
<tsimonq2> Well, that's a new one.
<kc2bez> oops
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <teward001> you made too many requests to Github from CI, Simon
<lubot> <teward001> bad simon
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that's cool.
 * tsimonq2 yawns and does something productive
<tsimonq2> I added Backports to Jenkins.
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/wiki/Building-from-source#generalbuild-order is the build order if anyone wants to manually prod.
<tsimonq2> In a few I'll be AFK for the night.
<kc2bez> Thanks for poking that along.
<tsimonq2> Of course.
<tsimonq2> One thing I'd like opinions on generally: what should we do about version numbers and testing Backports before they're uploaded to the PPA?
<tsimonq2> I believe Kubuntu typically has CI builds separate from Backports/Backports Staging
<tsimonq2> I'm not against doing that, but we'd have to make it clear that CI builds will always supersede Backports + Backports Staging builds.
<tsimonq2> https://notes.lubuntu.me/RY1AE0UYTRWkTkrfT5w4yg# <-- starting an announcement for testing.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T167: Backport 0.15 to 20.04 LTS via Backports PPA] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T167
<tsimonq2> @lynorian: Hey, could you please add info on adding PPAs to the manual? And perhaps something about Backports. https://notes.lubuntu.me/RY1AE0UYTRWkTkrfT5w4yg# has the draft announcement with more info.
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHA, nice. No notifications if a job has never passed.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAfa9f24661c0f: Add the Qt 6 job. Completely WIP.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAfa9f24661c0f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAcbaa9026ae20: Enable the Qt 6 job.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAcbaa9026ae20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/634/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator SUCCESS: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/635/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAb20110ff6b37: Make it unstable.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAb20110ff6b37
<lubot> <teward001> heh i like that message - "Make it unstable" xD
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<tsimonq2> Nah, I'll play with Qt 6 builds later.
<tsimonq2> My end goal is to get us some Qt 6 packaging and then build LXQt using it.
<tsimonq2> So we can have it ported and ready to go for the first Qt 6 release.
<lubot> <teward001> makes sense
<tsimonq2> I know it's a hell of a mission, fwiw.
<tsimonq2> It's going to be far from easy,
<lubot> <teward001> remind me, 20.04 came out with LXQt right?
<kc2bez> @teward001 yes
<lubot> <teward001> that's what i thougth
<lubot> <teward001> there's a *chance* when I switch to 20.04 I switch to Lubuntu with LXQt
<lubot> <teward001> because it's pretty :)
